# Need opinions on Cody's health



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been absent from the forum for quite some time.
Life has been quite busy.

I am writing today to see if some of you have opinions or thoughts on Cody's recent health issues.

For some history, he has CHF and he had a luxating patella surgery on his right leg last November. His CHF has been under control since Dec. 2012 and he hasn't had any episodes lately.

On 9/11 he went to the vet because he hurt his lower back on 9/10. He had an acupuncture + laser therapy treatment and was prescribed Rimadyl (which has been on before.) Over the course of the weekend he became really sick and by yesterday he had been vomiting phlegm, reddish liquid and bile. He also had a rapid heartbeat and labored breathing. The vet did X-rays and diagnosed pulmonary edema and an ulcer in his stomach in result of the Rimadyl. His stomach is also very inflamed.

He will now have to be back on an increased dose of Lasix and a liquid stomach protectant (not sure of the name).

I haven't given him Rimadyl since Saturday, 9/14.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

apbtgirl252 said:


> hi all,
> i have been absent from the forum for quite some time.
> Life has been quite busy.
> 
> ...


stop the rimadyl immediately


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oops, I didn't specify. I stopped giving him the Rimadyl over the weekend... as soon as I started noticing the GI issues.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.petplace.com/dogs/rimadyl-carprofen-toxicity/page1.aspx
USATODAY.com - Even painkillers for dogs have serious risks


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

APBTgirl252 said:


> Oops, I didn't specify. I stopped giving him the Rimadyl over the weekend... as soon as I started noticing the GI issues.


Oh thank god! I hate that drug! HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT

Now that I am off my soap box what is he on now? Are you looking for a more natural approach?


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Oh thank god! I hate that drug! HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT
> 
> Now that I am off my soap box what is he on now? Are you looking for a more natural approach?


Thank you for the information! He was prescribed the Rimadyl by a different vet who he doesn't see regularly. For now, he is on Lasix for the fluid in his lungs and he is on a stomach protectant that I mix with water and give to him in a syringe-- I'm not sure of the name, I don't have it in front of me.

He is also on a bland diet to help with the ulcer in his stomach.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Please tell me NOT I/D?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Stomach Ulcers in Dogs - Symptoms, causes, and natural remedies
Natural Remedies for Stomach Ulcers in Dogs
To effectively to deal with canine ulcers, herbs and other supplements can be used to: 

treat the ulcers and accompanying symptoms in a more gentle way;
improve and strengthen the immune system of the dog.

Herbs

Herbs that can soothe, coat, and help rebuild the stomach lining are effective in treating ulcers: 

Licorice root: This herb stimulates cell growth, helps protect the stomach's walls, and alleviates ulcers. (Dosage: 100 to 300 mg depending on the size of the dog, up to one week.)

Slippery elm: This herb soothes, lubricates and protects the stomach walls and digestive tract, and is ideal for treating ulcers. (Dosage: 1/2 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon depending on the size of the dog, 3 times a day. Use the powdered form of the herb and mix it with warm water until it forms a paste.)

Aloe vera: The juice of this herb prevents nausea and help ulcers heal faster. (Dosage: one to two teaspoons of the juice once a day can be added to the dog's drinking water.)

Alfalfa: This herb is anti-inflammatory, and supports the rebuilding of mucous membranes. Alfalfa is known to balance hyperacidity in the digestive tract and has been traditionally used for digestive ailments. 
Astragalus/Echinacea: These herbs are immune-booster and can strengthen the overall health of a dog.

Supplements
L-glutamine: This is an amino acid that is effective for protecting and healing mucous membranes, such as the lining of the stomach. It also prevents the formation of stomach ulcers.

Quercetin Chalcone: Quercetin is a bioflavonoid and it has antihistamine, anti-inflammatory and antioxidant properties. Quercetin Chalcone, a form of Quercetin, can inhibit bacterial growth in the stomach and may be helpful in preventing stomach ulcers.

Dog Heart Problems | Natural Remedies for Heart Disease in Dogs
Dandelion

When a dog's heart is not pumping strong enough, causing fluid to build up in the lungs or other areas, a diuretic drug or herb can be used to help reduce the fluid build-up, thus reducing the load on the heart. Dandelion is a mild diuretic that also supports the liver and rich in potassium. Using dandelion is better than using diuretic drugs (e.g. furosemide) since such drugs usually deplete the body of potassium, causing adverse effects on all muscles including of course heart muscles. 

Parsley

Parsley is a mild diuretic and it is also effective for liver support.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

as for bland diet I like boiled chicken ANYTHING BUT I/D!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Please tell me NOT I/D?


Oh goodness, NO!
I am feeding him boiled chicken and brown rice.


His normal diet is Ziwipeak - Venison + Fish or Stella&Chewy's.


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Stomach Ulcers in Dogs - Symptoms, causes, and natural remedies
> Dog Heart Problems | Natural Remedies for Heart Disease in Dogs
> Dandelion
> 
> When a dog's heart is not pumping strong enough, causing fluid to build up in the lungs or other areas, a diuretic drug or herb can be used to help reduce the fluid build-up, thus reducing the load on the heart. Dandelion is a mild diuretic that also supports the liver and rich in potassium. Using dandelion is better than using diuretic drugs (e.g. furosemide) since such drugs usually deplete the body of potassium, causing adverse effects on all muscles including of course heart muscles.


I've heard great things about Dandelion but I've never used it.
I'll pick some up and maybe start this instead.


----------

